# 21-22 Inch lcd required with a budget of about 8-9k for pc



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys,i need to buy a lcd monitor for my computer..looking for a full HD screen with atleast 21.5-22 inch monitor...i watch a lot of movies & play games...my  first preference would be dell..are there any screens with this budget?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2011)

BenQ G2220HD ? (Dunno the exact model) but it comes around some 7-8k. Check this out


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah its a good choice,, you will get dvi cable too wid this.. and it costs 7.1k..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

how does it compare with Dell ST2220L???


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2011)

Both are good but AFAIK some connectivity options are changed, other than both are good ones at this range.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 12, 2011)

G2220HD is a 16:10 Aspect Ratio Full HD display and the panel is TFT LCD

ST2220L on the other hand is 21.5" 16:9 FullHD display and the panel is LED backlit LCD. 

among the two, ST2220L is much better. (review by Jaskanwar: DELL ST2220L Review)

also check ST2230L which is 23" display adn costs around 10k.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks...will look into it...


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 12, 2011)

desiibond said:


> G2220HD is a 16:10 Aspect Ratio Full HD display and the panel is TFT LCD


 

benq G2220HD has a 16:9 aspect ratio get ur facts right before suggesting something u could check the specs CLICK HERE 
better than getting a G2220HD get samsung B2230 it has 70000:1 contrast ratio and is available for 8k or if u want a Led u could go for dell ST2220L


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

i inquired about Dell ST2220L at prime abgb & they are quoting a price of 9200 bucks...meanwhile people here got the monitor here for as lows as 8200 or something..how come???


----------



## desiibond (Apr 12, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> benq G2220HD has a 16:9 aspect ratio get ur facts right before suggesting something u could check the specs CLICK HERE
> better than getting a G2220HD get samsung B2230 it has 70000:1 contrast ratio and is available for 8k or if u want a Led u could go for dell ST2220L



and you lush on 70000:1 contrast ratio? anyways, my bad. it's 16:9 but the problem is the aging TN panel. G2200HDL I think comes with LED backlit display and guess what the contrast ratio is


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 12, 2011)

buy benq G2222HDL its led n will come in ur budget


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 13, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> buy benq G2222HDL its led n will come in ur budget



ern,,is it just backlit led or full fledged led...anyways whats the price?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2011)

erm i am going for the st2220L monitor tom..thanks a lot


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

price for benq is 7k include dvi cable.. 

st2220l is lil costly and w/o dvi cable.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2011)

erm...don't have any use for dvi to be honest.....i thought quality wise,dell would be better...haven't still bought it yet..waiting to buy still...


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 26, 2011)

what is erm. you seem to start all posts with it. is it some lucky mantra ???


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 26, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> what is erm. you seem to start all posts with it. is it some lucky mantra ???



LOL...no got used to it...it means i am thinking about it & writing...i know..used it too much..never used it to such extent ever


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

go for ST2220L as it suits your budget and picture quality and life time will be definitely better than benq monitors


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 12, 2011)

apparently DELL st2220L is not available anywhere..they are not even sure when the stock would arrive...so can anyone suggest me another one???


----------



## nginx (May 13, 2011)

Don't go for either the Dell ST2220L (~8.5k) or the ST2320L (~9.7k). Both have very poor reviews regards to color reproduction, contrast and backlight bleeding.

The Benq G2222HDL will be your best bet under 9k.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 14, 2011)

there is a review put up by jaskanwar singh at reviews section of dell st2220l....the reviews were pretty good...


----------



## nginx (May 14, 2011)

Read trusted reviews from CNET, PCAdvisor and other sites that are known to do monitor reviews all the time.

Don't go by the reviews of some random member who might have bought the monitor. Obviously, someone who doesn't have any other monitor for comparison's sake or haven't seen a better monitor than the ST2210 will tell you how great it is but trust me you can get far better monitors for the price of the ST2210.

Better still, go to an electronics store having all these monitor in display and compare the picture quality of the ST2210 or the ST2310 with similar models in its price range and you will see the difference.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 14, 2011)

dell p2211h is another good monitor for 7.8k. it is led backlit and dynamic contrast ratio of 2 million : 1. it has built -in USB hub and its stand is also very good (has height, tilt, swivel) . real vfm at that price.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2011)

how is Samsung B2230 in comparison to the dell one??


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 15, 2011)

dell one is way better.

take a look at my thread for its pics.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> dell one is way better.
> 
> take a look at my thread for its pics.



can't find your thread...pls post the link...btw does it come with hdmi & y is it cheaper than st2220l


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 15, 2011)

link : www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/140665-please-help-fast.html

no it doesn't have HDMI but has dvi. (cable comes for free) has built in USB hub and the stand has swivel, tilt and height. screen has matte finish so no reflection on the screen. it's a vfm. btw there is only one difference between HDMI and dvi that HDMI also provides audio output. no difference between display quality. but then you can always attach dell soundbar to the p2211h which has speaker and also headphone Jack.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2011)

ok thanks..will look into it..are there any other suggestions btw?


----------



## nginx (May 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> link : www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/140665-please-help-fast.html
> 
> no it doesn't have HDMI but has dvi. (cable comes for free) has built in USB hub and the stand has swivel, tilt and height. screen has matte finish so no reflection on the screen. it's a vfm. btw there is only one difference between HDMI and dvi that HDMI also provides audio output. no difference between display quality. but then you can always attach dell soundbar to the p2211h which has speaker and also headphone Jack.



Dude I can't find the dell p2211h anywhere. Where did you get it? This model certainly is rare.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 15, 2011)

got it from a local shop in ranchi.


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 16, 2011)

*BenQ G2222 vs BenQ V2210 vs Dell ST2220L* vs *Dell P2211H*
.
.
And the Best led at midrange award goes to.....


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 16, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> *BenQ G2222 vs BenQ V2210 vs Dell ST2220L* vs *Dell P2211H*
> .
> .
> And the Best led at midrange award goes to.....



anyone of the two dell monitors. both of them have separate advantages.


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 16, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> anyone of the two dell monitors. both of them have separate advantages.



.
Nginx quote..


nginx said:


> Don't go for either the Dell ST2220L (~8.5k) or the ST2320L (~9.7k). Both have very poor reviews regards to color reproduction, contrast and backlight bleeding.


.
Now??


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 16, 2011)

no other monitor in the sub 8k segment has better display than dell st2220l. and no other monitor in that range has better flexibility and productivity than dell p2211h. forget about what others say. just believe in yourself. see the specs and decide yourself.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 16, 2011)

Estio said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> If you actually wish to enjoy the full HD in your Computer monitor,  then *"LG's E2060V 20"* slim glossy black LED monitor is the best option, provides the 1080p Full HD picture. And comes somewhere in your budget also, cost around Rs 8000/- only.
> 
> ...



every monitor we've talked about here provides full HD and is indeed larger than the one you suggested.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 16, 2011)

@estio: oh man! just take it lightly. no offence from my side. in fact I wanted to say that those dells are vfm. this doesn't mean lg is bad. I own lg optimus one p500.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 16, 2011)

i asked about dellp211h...it seems its really hard to find...many didn't have it..will ask at primeabgb tom...@utkarsh009...where did u buy it from?


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 16, 2011)

bought it from a local shop in ranchi. dell st2220l wasn't available here ...lol...


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2011)

gaah...how come all the stocks are down..this sucks ass...


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2011)

how good is this model??

Buy Benq LCD Monitor | Buy Benq LED Monitor | BenQ G2222HDL 21.5 inch LCD Monitor

pls help...need to buy by tom or day after

ok now i have a choice between dell st2220m & benq g2222hdl..which one to pick???


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 20, 2011)

dell one. (IMO)


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 22, 2011)

gpddammit am so confused...one of the users told me st2220m is poorer than st2220l....sp benq it is then??is anyone here using it?


----------



## nginx (May 25, 2011)

If you go for the Dell ST2220M or L, you will be sorry. You don't have to take my words for it but I have actually compared the display of the Dell ST2220 and the Benq G2222HDL side by side at a shop which had both on display and the Benq model's color reproduction and viewing angles are vastly superior. Dell's color look washed out, brightness levels and gamma are all whacked even at the best possible settings. According to the reviews it also has backlight bleeding but I couldn't confirm that at the shop for obvious reasons.

I find it funny how people keep recommending the Dell ST only because they bought it. C'mon man, have you even compared that Dell to any other monitor in the 8k range? Even Asus monitors can beat that Dell monitor hands down.

Note: I am not talking about the Dell P2211H model. Its Dell's professional series model and is obviously much better than any of the other choices mentioned here but its also quite expensive, around 11k I believe.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 26, 2011)

@nginx: haha not really! I bought dell p2211h for 7.8k this month and not for 11k. woohoo! such great difference in the price.


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 23, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL...no got used to it...it means i am thinking about it & writing...i know..used it too much..never used it to such extent ever



now u r using the ellipsis a lot..
reminds me of my own typing... my msgs must look wierd i guess...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread is good but i didnt find my solution. Guys
i want 22" LED with HDMI port for gaming @9-10k. 
Benq g2220hdl lacks HDMI & dell st2220l has bad reviews. Samsung px2370 is awsome but i dont wana cross 9k. So plz suggest.


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 24, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> This thread is good but i didnt find my solution. Guys
> i want 22" LED with HDMI port for gaming @9-10k.
> Benq g2220hdl lacks HDMI & dell st2220l has bad reviews. Samsung px2370 is awsome but i dont wana cross 9k. So plz suggest.



Please start a new thread. Hijacking threads is bad manners.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

1+ For BenQ G2220HD @ 7K


----------

